# *introductory music blares*



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

*poofs in*

I am here


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*falls over in shock of the grand entrance of Jen* Oh Gosh! :shock:

*picks self up and dusts self off*

Welcome home!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol Welcome Jen..


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

*bows*

I try 

We need a wuick response box, Dom *nods*


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*

I agree, a quick response box would be GOOD! Dont know how to do that though, will leave it up to the Domster!


----------

